
Python Script to Get Yahoo Stock Key Statistics - leonard_cohen
https://github.com/LeonardCohen/coding/blob/master/py/yahoo_stock_key_statistics.py
======
roddux
I've written something similar for Google finance, but manually parsing
minified Javascript isn't nearly as neat as this :^)

